# D7000 rookie



## GnotNamron (Jul 9, 2011)

I could use help on how exactly to set my camera up for a moderately lit basketball gym.  I'm using a Tamron 18-270 Dii(I know its slow.  Thinking of getting the new 50mm 1.8 af-s. It's within the budget)


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 9, 2011)

Install SD cards.  Mount lens.  Turn it on.

After that, we have no idea.


----------



## DorkSterr (Jul 9, 2011)

Moderately lit basketball gym? Damn 640+ ISO fast shutter speed 125+ and highly recommend a tripod.


----------



## flea77 (Jul 9, 2011)

There are three lenses I use for basketball....

1) 24mm 2.8D: Under the basket for wide area shots
2) 50mm 1.8D: Under the basket mostly, some shots from the corners and sides for wide areas
3) 85mm 1.8D: 90% of my shooting is with this lens at games, mostly from the corners, sometimes from the sides about half way between baskets

Depending on the lighting, I shoot something like 1/640, f2.2, 3200iso or 1/800, f2.2, 6400iso.

Allan


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2011)

GnotNamron said:


> I could use help on how exactly to set my camera up for a moderately lit basketball gym.  I'm using a Tamron 18-270 Dii(I know its slow.  Thinking of getting the new 50mm 1.8 af-s. It's within the budget)


We just need to know how much light there is in the venue. What f-stop is "moderately lit basketball gym".

You'll need to set the camera to AF-C for focus, release priority, single point. and I recommend setting up the camera to do back-button focus.

AF-C takes some practice to use well and you can still expect a significant % of your shots will be OOF.

For indoor action sports I use aperture priority, spot metering, set a custom white balance, keep a close eye on the shutter speed in the viewfinder, and let the ISO float (auto).

Were you planning on using burst mode of single shot?


----------



## GnotNamron (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I'm such a rookie.  The manual settings and options are still a little overwhelming.   I'm pretty set on getting the new 50mm, because it's the only one within budget.  I'll probably mix some burst mode in.  Experimenting now with my Tamron, buy it just doesn't let enough light in.


----------

